# All Living Things Rat Starter Kit



## MadRatter

This is the first I have ever purchased a starter kit for animals. Let alone, my rats. I decided it was time though for a new cage for my new rats and I fell in love with this one. It has three levels, One is the ground level and the other two are half shelves. The dimensions are 30" H x 28" L x 17.5" W. Also, It comes with a couple things to get you started. For necessities: A 2 pound bag of All Living Things rat food, a 16 oz water bottle, a sample size bag of bedding, and a 8 oz food dish. It also comes with a rat hammock, a saucer wheel, and a wooden toy kabob.

Cons:
You can not find it online and it is only in some stores.
They do not give you enough bedding at all
Very cheap hammock
Most of it is plastic, My rabbit was nibbling on it.

Pros: 
Enough room to place your own hammocks
Three large doors
Light weight to lift
More than enough room for my two male rats
Comes with quality stuff
Good price, 99.99. I got it for 84.99 though.


----------



## Aether

Ooh I like it! And might that be a spider ball in the background? xD


----------



## ahrat

I have this cage, but I got it used, so not any of the extras, also, I have three half shelves, but I love this cage! The doors are in great spots. I've heard that people have had issues with chewing the bottom out, but I've had mine for 6 months, and my boys don't even try to chew it (I probably just jinxed it...).


----------



## evander

That is a nice sized cage!! I am currently looking for a good cage for 2 dwarf baby boys I am getting Thursday!!

What is the bar spacing?


----------



## Eden10

This was also my very first rattie cage...I did like it & thought it was great value for money [mine came with the extras too except the wheel was a regular wheel]...onllllyyy issue I had was my boys peeing all over the shelves & due to the type of plastic the pee would just sit there in little puddles & get into the ridges...easily solved by using shelf covers tho.

I LOVE my DCN now...but this is a decent starter cage


----------



## MadRatter

evander said:


> That is a nice sized cage!! I am currently looking for a good cage for 2 dwarf baby boys I am getting Thursday!!What is the bar spacing?


The bar spacing is perfect at half an inch


----------



## MadRatter

Eden10 said:


> This was also my very first rattie cage...I did like it & thought it was great value for money [mine came with the extras too except the wheel was a regular wheel]...onllllyyy issue I had was my boys peeing all over the shelves & due to the type of plastic the pee would just sit there in little puddles & get into the ridges...easily solved by using shelf covers tho.I LOVE my DCN now...but this is a decent starter cage


I suppose it's a problem, but the DCN has plastic shelves too. Nothing some fleece and clips couldn't fix if it was a problem. So far, I have just wiped it down daily with a wipe to keep it clean.


----------



## MadRatter

Lol,Yes. That is my ball "Creeper".


----------



## EverGreen

I also have this cage and I love it. My girl hasn't chewed so far and squeaked with joy while exploring the first time. I wish it was a littler wider, but it has plenty room for a baby.


----------



## Gannyaan

I have the same one and: http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?t=123785

If they do escape, they can chew a hole quickly... I'd say, quickly reinforce it preemptively 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JBird

1: Your Ball is GORGEOUS UGHHHH I'm so jealous. I can't wait to get an Albino or a Spider. Beautiful animals. 
2: I had that cage for a long time. Well, several months before I got pretty tired of it and upgraded to a Feisty Ferret. I had three girls in it and wanted boys, so I needed the separate cage anyway. I liked this cage (liked it more since I got it for free, haha) but cleaning it was a huge pain in my neck. I got so frustrated with the tiny doors that cleaning & reorganizing the cage often turned me really irritable and exhausted with trying to get the shelves/wheel/hammocks/etc in and out without breaking my fingers. But, I do tend to get frustrated in such situations very easily! Overall it was a darn good cage, great for two boys.


----------

